# The Sportsworld thanks the Excel forum!



## San Antonio Heat (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wanted to give props to you fine folks who donate your time here. I have personally learned so much. I have made program after program for a lot of folks who play fantasy football with all the help you have given, the genius who created this code, your are the man! (Or women)
=IF(ISNA(VLOOKUP($C110,RB!$A:$F,3,0)),VLOOKUP($C110,RB!$H:$M,3,0),VLOOKUP($C110,RB!$A:$F,3,0))
This is awesome for copying and pasting and a program using this code looks up info and puts it in there for you. 

Remember Every one person you help, that one person helps 10 more!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 23, 2004)

Glad you're satisifed!  That's why everyone's here!   

But isn't the San Antonio Heat a basketball team?  (I'm embarrassed - I'm from Victoria and don't know!   )

Smitty


----------



## San Antonio Heat (Aug 23, 2004)

no, san antonio Spurs, there is a Miami Heat (Basketball), The Spurs won the championship in 99 and 2003, the Heat wasn't that good but now they have Shaquile O Neil


----------



## Jay Petrulis (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi,

A bit off-topic...  

Will Stephen Davis last the year as a starter, or will DeShaun Foster take over?  What 3RB will be the best bet to become a solid 2RB in FF this year?

I don't know where I draft yet, but I need to get my RB rankings set.

BTW, the dump where I work is cracking down on Fantasy Football.  All the websites are blocked, and you can get fired if you waste time on this vitally important stuff.  Who cares about my actual job (not me), when I have to decide fair value on a trade offer?


----------



## San Antonio Heat (Aug 24, 2004)

No Foster will start by mid season in my humble opinion and James JAckson of Cleveland the 3rd RB will start for Miami before too long is said and done. 

Sleepers- RB's McGahee, Steven Jackson, Lee Suggs


----------



## WillR (Aug 27, 2004)

Jay Petrulis said:
			
		

> Will Stephen Davis last the year ?



I thought he was a snooker player....


----------



## Jay Petrulis (Aug 27, 2004)

WillR said:
			
		

> Jay Petrulis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He may be, but if he plays running back for the Carolina Panthers between shots, then my question is relevant to you, too, I think.    

The best part of your post is the way you chopped my question, and changed the context.  It now appears that I am in a dead pool and hope this guy kicks.  Too funny!


----------

